# Introducing Myself



## RyuHoshin (Oct 7, 2019)

Hello everyone,

My name is Matt and I'm a 28 year old male. When I was a kid, I took Kempo for 6 years and it really had a big influence on who I am as a person today. I've always been into martial arts and I've been wanting to get back into it. Just wanted to surround myself with some like minded people. I look forward to discussing martial arts and whatever pops up with everyone!


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Oct 7, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 7, 2019)

RyuHoshin said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My name is Matt and I'm a 28 year old male. When I was a kid, I took Kempo for 6 years and it really had a big influence on who I am as a person today. I've always been into martial arts and I've been wanting to get back into it. Just wanted to surround myself with some like minded people. I look forward to discussing martial arts and whatever pops up with everyone!


Welcome Matt. That was a great introduction. I look forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## W.Bridges (Oct 8, 2019)

Welcome to MT Matt


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 8, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## hoshin1600 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hi matt. Interesting nick name.


----------



## donald1 (Oct 8, 2019)

Hello!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 8, 2019)

RyuHoshin said:


> I took Kempo for 6 years


What's your opinion about Kempo's 

1. special fighting stance with back palm cover the shoulder and leading arm drop downward?
2. ridge hand skill?

1 is the set up for 2. Any incoming straight punch can be blocked and deflected by a circular ridge hand (or hay-maker).


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 8, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> What's your opinion about Kempo's
> 
> 1. special fighting stance with back palm cover the shoulder and leading arm drop downward?
> 2. ridge hand skill?
> ...


For those wondering, and for myself, I assume this is the guard you're referring to? The first one is the guard statically, and the second one (guy on the left) is a fluid guard based on it in sparring.


----------



## Buka (Oct 9, 2019)

Welcome to MT, bro.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 10, 2019)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Brian King (Oct 11, 2019)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## Gweilo (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to MT


----------



## RyuHoshin (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 17, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


>


When you jab at your opponent's face, most of the time he will right hook punch at the side of your head. how do you deal with that?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Oct 17, 2019)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When you jab at your opponent's face, most of the time he will right hook punch at the side of your head. how do you deal with that?


While I don't fight like that, I feel like just weaving out could help most of the time, especially if you're expecting that response. 

Oddly, the stance that I was taught was essentially the reverse of this. Keep your back hand low, slightly above your groin, on a vertical path, and keep your front hand high (around chin) on a horizontal path. I was taught it as a 'traditional' method, and we weren't encouraged to use it over whatever guard we felt most comfortable with, but I found it effective at times.


----------



## Aidaroos (Oct 22, 2019)

My name is Alwi aka Aidaroos; Kickboxing practitioner and  I work at Combate - Fighter DNA: Express your martial arts in style
I am grateful to be among such awesome people.

I used to be on black belt forums but it is no more so I am glad to have found you guys here,

Thanks


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 22, 2019)

Welcome.


----------

